# Lisle/Chicago Southwest Suburbs



## anarxthes (Jul 29, 2005)

Currently, our group consists of an excellent GM and myself, because the rest have too many real life commitments to continue gaming on a regular basis (at least 2-3 times a month). We're looking for 2-3 more mature and capable players to start a new campaign; two additional players will be joining us later this month. 

   The GM is phenomenal; excellent command of 3.5 AD&D and good story-telling skills. While set in Greyhawk at present, he does have a custom world if players prefer. I'd rather stick with Oerth, but will be flexible with the right players. The game needs to be hosted at his place (just moved to the area), and Saturday afternoon (around 1:00 pm) is ideal. Other times and possibly days can be negotiated, if necessary.

   If you've been looking for a good 3.5 AD&D game, please contact me. I'll tell you more about us and discover what your interests entail.

PM, respond here, email me, etc.


----------



## anarxthes (Aug 5, 2005)

Still looking for 1-2 good players. If you are in the Lisle area, this is a good game to try.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm over in Batavia, but I work a rotating shift and currently miss two out of every three weekends.  Besides, I'm trying to find an extra player or two for my Sundays games, too. 

If my job transfer (which would get me out of working weekends) goes through before you find someone, I'll drop you a line.


----------



## steelbender (Aug 11, 2005)

I live in Downers Grove, and would like to get in on a game.  I tried to send an email the other day, but my internet connection was on the fritz.  If you are still looking for players, let me know.

Todd
theidorn@yahoo.com


----------

